# How to keep the bushing nut tight,



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Not too long ago someone was trying to find lock washers for the Guide bushings. I came across these at peachtree. 2 for 5.99
Just another source other than the hardware/plumbing shop.
You also get one with the inlay set sold by HF.


Woodworking tools, supplies, plans, accessories and more - ptreeusa.com 
2903 router bushing spring washer


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Harry - yeah, I saw those at MLCS also, about the same price. Put some on my wish list for next order.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Guys:

Just wondering. Wouldn't a rubber washer or o-ring be just as effective?

Cassandra


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the infp.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Cassandra,
_(Wouldn't a rubber washer or o-ring be just as effective?)_

I tried the o-rings, since I had the right size on hand. They don't last very long, cause the rubber catches in the threads. If you have them, use them it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Old_Chipper said:


> Cassandra,
> _(Wouldn't a rubber washer or o-ring be just as effective?)_
> 
> I tried the o-rings, since I had the right size on hand. They don't last very long, cause the rubber catches in the threads. If you have them, use them it won't hurt anything.


 Thanks, Harry. Good point about catching in the threads.


----------



## knothead1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rap the threads with Teflon tape works great


----------



## knothead1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rap the threads with Teflon tape works great


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

knothead1234 said:


> Rap the threads with Teflon tape works great


Teflon tape? Never would have thought that. I usually associate teflon with keeping things loose. Certainly will give that a try. 
Wonder if it doesn't have something to do with the base also. Last week I needed two plunge routers so I borrowed a friend of mines 690. I was using identical brass 1" bushings in both routers. When I got done, the one in my router was just barely finger tight, the one in the PC I needed a pair of channel locks to get off. The only difference I can think of is my Hitachi uses a metal adapter and the PC has the bushing relief cut into the phenolic base. Hmmmm


----------

